# HI!



## IsabellasMom

My name is Katrina and my daughters name is Isabella. she was born August 19th, 2006. i live in Oregon, United States, am i welcome here?:hi:


----------



## bexxie

hi and welcome hun


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome To BnB Hun!:hi: 

:headspin: Im from Sacramento California!!!!! Nice to have another American on BnB:happydance:


----------



## Trinity

Hey Katrina ... welcome to B&B.:hi: 

Of course you are welcome here!! Looking forward to chatting :flower:


----------



## IsabellasMom

how fun Suz! im going to Shasta next month and cant wait, i live up between salem and portland up here.


----------



## IsabellasMom

i really want to add pics, but i have to make 10 posts first, do do do do dooodoo


----------



## Suz

OOOHHHH I love Shasta....That is my Husband and My Favorite Place to camp!!!!! The weather should be great too!:boat:


----------



## Suz

Well Lets just chat it up here and in no time, you will be at 10:headspin:


----------



## Caroline

:hi: welcome to BnB


----------



## IsabellasMom

Suz said:


> Well Lets just chat it up here and in no time, you will be at 10:headspin:

haha ok, we are going there june 21st-26th, its going to be a fun 6 hour drive with a then 10 month old :dohh: haha


----------



## IsabellasMom

thanks everyone for the warm welcome :)


----------



## IsabellasMom

does anyone have a myspace? mine is 
myspace.com/katreena05


----------



## Suz

Are you camping or Renting a house boat or cabin?


----------



## Suz

Here is a picture of Shasta. It is an awesome place... (For the UK Girls and guys)


https://www.shastalake.com/images/shasta-lake-6-6-2006.jpg


----------



## IsabellasMom

we are camping at the campground there, you know the one with the pool....real camping


----------



## Caroline

looks fabulous


----------



## Suz

IsabellasMom said:


> does anyone have a myspace? mine is
> myspace.com/katreena05

 
https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=5632


----------



## sophie

:hi: hi and welcome xx


----------



## IsabellasMom

its been 2 years almost since ive been there, i forgot how beautiful it was. wow :headspin:


----------



## IsabellasMom

added to my myspace yay! (sorry everyone for "spamming")


----------



## IsabellasMom

ok yay this is finally my 10th post, here come the pics!


----------



## IsabellasMom

isabella at about 7 months

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/katreena05/IMG_6407.jpg


last belly pic, 36 weeks 6 days in labor
https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/katreena05/39weeks.jpg

first family picture
https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/katreena05/bella2.jpg

announcement
https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f259/katreena05/name.jpg


----------



## Suz

IsabellasMom said:


> we are camping at the campground there, you know the one with the pool....real camping

 
:rofl: Well I guess that is the best kind of camping when you have a 10 month old:rofl:


----------



## Suz

IsabellasMom said:


> added to my myspace yay! (sorry everyone for *"spamming" *)

 
:rofl: Yeah......Your fit in here.....Most of the other girls are Spam heads. But Im not!:rofl:


----------



## Suz

Well Isabella is very cute.


----------



## IsabellasMom

Suz said:


> :rofl: Yeah......Your fit in here.....Most of the other girls are Spam heads. But Im not!:rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: NOT YOU!!!! NO WAY HAHAH


----------



## Wobbles

IsabellasMom said:


> added to my myspace yay! (sorry everyone for "spamming")

Don't say sorry its that Suz one all excited bless her :lol:

Welcome to BabyandBump hun :D

Hopefully you can help us with Suz whinging nobody is ever on in her time :rofl:

x


----------



## IsabellasMom

Wobbles said:


> Don't say sorry its that Suz one all excited bless her :lol:
> 
> Welcome to BabyandBump hun :D
> 
> Hopefully you can help us with Suz whinging nobody is ever on in her time :rofl:
> 
> x

lol well we are in the same time zone now "DUN DUN DUNNNNN" hahaa so we will be chattin it up while everyone is snoring away :happydance:


----------



## Wobbles

Just seen your pics - The lil one is GORG :D

& yip spam with Suzy Fluzy :lol:


----------



## Suz

:muaha: Plotting Evil as we Speak!:muaha:


----------



## Suz

Wobbles said:


> Just seen your pics - The lil one is GORG :D
> 
> & yip spam with Suzy Fluzy :lol:

 
:hissy: Im not a Fluzy!:hissy:


----------



## IsabellasMom

Suz said:


> :muaha: Plotting Evil as we Speak!:muaha:

HAHAHA:rofl::rofl::rofl: you are GRRRRRRREAT!!!! with ya on the evil plotting:muaha: hahaha you ladies made my afternoon, until my daughter wakes up that is hehe:crib:


----------



## IsabellasMom

Suz said:


> :hissy: Im not a Fluzy!:hissy:

how MEAN :hissy: haha or wait is it this one....:happydance: haha whichever.. (kidding)


----------



## Tezzy

:headspin::headspin::headspin:

helloooooooooooooo


----------



## IsabellasMom

Terrie said:


> :headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> helloooooooooooooo


how are ya? :hugs:


----------



## Suz

:wacko: Im never going to get anything done again. At work or at home. My butt is now going to be perminantly glued to the computer....DONT TELL MY HUSBAND:happydance:


----------



## Tezzy

Suz said:


> :wacko: Im never going to get anything done again. At work or at home. My butt is now going to be perminantly glued to the computer....DONT TELL MY HUSBAND:happydance:


arent you usually glued to the computer anyway!?


----------



## IsabellasMom

i was JUST thinking the exact same thing!! mine will KILL me when he comes home and nothing has moved and i am sitting here on the bed on the laptop, eating ice cream probably...we are so bad, i feel so welcomed here, like ive been here forevor but i only have like 20 posts, we need to fix that :D


----------



## IsabellasMom

Terrie said:


> arent you usually glued to the computer anyway!?


she just loves me :blush:


----------



## IsabellasMom

are you guys related or affiliated with babiesbelliesnbeyond.com ? your site looks just like theirs


----------



## Suz

Terrie said:


> arent you usually glued to the computer anyway!?

:blush: You must be thinking of the other Suz:blush: 





































:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## IsabellasMom

LIER!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Suz

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Well there is a Sue that comes on here from time to time....


----------



## IsabellasMom

ah gotcha, lets move to the general chatter so we dont bump down any welcome posts :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and bump Katrina :D


----------



## Jo

Hiya Katrina and welcome to B'n'B:hi: 
Of course your welcome Hun, but my goodness Suzy has a proper pertner in crime now doesn't she??:rofl: 

Its gonna be fun getting up to loads of new posts, though goodness knows what they'll be about:wacko:


----------



## LynnieH

Hi Katrina! I lived in Bend for a year when I was 18. I know that part of the world very well!!


----------



## stephlw25

Hi welcome to the forum !


----------



## IsabellasMom

awww thanks everyone i appreciate it!!! and lynnie i live off of Hwy 22 in Gates, its after you go over the mountain, are you familiar with that?


----------



## Suz

:rofl: I know....Im so excited about this!:rofl: You guys will be begging for us to SHUT UP:rofl: 

:muaha: :muaha: :muaha:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello welcome to Bnb


----------



## LynnieH

IsabellasMom said:


> awww thanks everyone i appreciate it!!! and lynnie i live off of Hwy 22 in Gates, its after you go over the mountain, are you familiar with that?

I think I remember, we used to do a monthly shop over in Portland, but during the winter when the roads were bad we used to fly. I loved my time in Oregon it is such a beautiful state. The mountains were awesome and the coast stunning.


----------



## Donna79x

:hi: and welcome x


----------



## lollypop1

:wave: hello XXX


----------



## wannabmum

Hi just noticed, this and wanted to say welcome everyone here is great :happydance: enjoy bnb.

Stacey xxx


----------

